# Wooo hoo 12 weeks complete!



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Results!! Before and now...

View attachment 165186


View attachment 165187


Not been easy at all! Calirie counting, macros on point and 5 days a week training!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Calorie***


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Well done,you look ****ing awesome!

12 weeks to do that is really impressive.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smashed it.


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Brilliant work!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Excellent results! Well done for sticking to it for 12 weeks.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome results!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

great work , you look fantastic :thumbup1:


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Epic results.

Think you should have a chat with my missus. It's results like this which might spur her to actually do something and not just when she fancies it.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow Shaunzo,you look amazing. What a great transformation .


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

That's a serious transformation, nice one! How big a calorie deficit were you at, out of interest?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

r33-tom said:


> Epic results.
> 
> Think you should have a chat with my missus. It's results like this which might spur her to actually do something and not just when she fancies it.


I bet that'd go down well haha!

Great work OP.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done! that's a great change in 12 weeks!!


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


> I bet that'd go down well haha!
> 
> Great work OP.


Lol. To be honest she does follow a few celeb people who are working out to loose weight, even though my missus weights 7-8 stone and only 5ft6 :-/, but it's more the point of what she can do in 12 weeks. It's a small simple target unlike bodybuilding which takes years and years, or 6 months of your called Bostin Loyd lol


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 165538


The guns are coming on  woo hoo!


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

View attachment 166049


Shoulders!!


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Great transformation, you should be very proud!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Excellent, keep the hard work up....!! This should be posted to all those lazy fukcers out there full of excuses about genetics, time and similar sh/t.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

That's incredible in such a short time, absolutely inspirational. Well done


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Great work well done


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

To all of those people that moan and moan

I can't lose weight I can't gain size, yes

You can it takes hard work and dedication.

The proof is in the pudding, WELL DONE


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations. You look great. :thumbup1: You must be very proud of yourself....and why not.....


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

awesome work, well done being so disciplined for 12 weeks Straight :beer:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Very VERY well done, you look amazing!!!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Shaunzo said:


> View attachment 165538
> 
> 
> The guns are coming on  woo hoo!


You look incredible! You make me feel like a fat waste of space but feel like things are possible at the same time!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

great job


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Very good.

Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------

